# Sat. "Hammer Time" report.



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

we headed out on WayneO's "Hammer Time" sat. morning looking for some dolphin and wahoo's. well we did not find any of those but WayneO's son Ross scored his first bill fish!! here are some shots of the white marlin.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go guys, congrats Ross, that must have been a ball.

:bowdown:clap


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job!!!! =) ....did he get dunked at the docks??!!


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

How about that yellow boat. Good job great pics. Catch em up. I want to see more reports like this.


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Ross did take a swimbackat the dock!!! I'm glad he cooperated, at 15 years old(young) he could haveput up quite a fight and may have resembled the UFC on Saturday night!! Scott got on video but not sure how it turned out..?? 

Fish was released in fair condition.Marlin was not responsive after several minutes of trying the revive the fish boatside, however,ourfishing partner Chris got IN the water with the fish and litterly revived it by hand!!! :clapChris had to retrieve the marlin from underwater severaltimes, resurface and continue to revive. Finally, the fish got it's color and slowly swam away. His extra effort allowed the Marlin to liveand fight another day!! :bowdown

WayneO


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice fish...congrats you won't forget that for awhile!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrates on your first with hopes of many more to come to you.Gene and crew


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

take that picture, blow it up to an 8" x 10" and throw it on the mantle piece. awesome


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome......Congrats, I beleive we were just south of you for a while. We were in the 27 Triton with Outriggers spread for 2 hours. Not a single knock down.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome pics! Mind if I ask where you guys were trolling?


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Ross and Crew!.. and kudos to Chris for his efforts 

Rich


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

We were a few miles south of the Nipple. Open water. Hit an Islander/ballyhoo combo.

WayneO


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *WayneO (9/8/2008)*We were a few miles south of the Nipple. Open water. Hit an Islander/ballyhoo combo.
> 
> WayneO


Cool. We were out trolling at the nipple saturday and we saw a free jumping white, but couldn't raise him.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job Wayne-O. Did I see you heading out Sunday afternoon? We were coming in from the rigs and I thought I saw a yellow CH31 heading southwest. Decent bite of tuna in the ghetto, but I'd trade it all for a bill....congrats to your son.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

good job guys :clap


----------



## topwater (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice fish:clap can't wait to get me one.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *captbuckhall (9/8/2008)* Decent bite of tuna in the ghetto, .






never heard that local slang before. where is the ghetto?


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

the rigs


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Buck, we were out on the Cape Sunday, but only made it to Peg Legs!!! 

WayneO


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations and thanks for the report.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Ross!!!!:toast


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

congrats to the crew of the HAMMERTIME!!!:letsdrink


----------

